# Headliner Part Question



## Texas (Nov 19, 2016)

I have two questions, probably easy for you pros 

1. What goes in this spot, I don't have the original item but I can see the screw openings. This is a chevy but it is the same location on my 1966 Lemans. Right next to the Coat hooks...

https://imgur.com/Qb0MtIn

2. Where do these go on a headliner? 

https://imgur.com/UOlCQjW

Thank you


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

1st Image way to small, the only thing I can think that would mount in that location would be the anchor for the 3-point should belts.
These were avail in '66 but not install in every car.

2nd image are the top/upper A-Pillar finish trim/caps. They cover that small section of headliner.


----------



## Texas (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks GTOJUNIOR, 

Do you have any images of the A pillar finish trim installed? Having trouble trying to find the exact location it fits in and the headliner is already installed. 

Thanks again!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Here you go;


----------



## Texas (Nov 19, 2016)

You are so AWESOME! 

You'd be amazed how little there is of images of the interior of 1966 GTO's facing towards the roof. Don't even try to find an image of the back window from the view of the drivers seat...


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I have many odd ball detail images on file as well can get just about anything (Image wise) from '64 to '67.

Glad to help.

Cheers


----------

